# Israeli Benefits ToThe USA



## MJB12741

USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.

WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)


----------



## José

*ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

José said:


> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*


----------



## Phoenall

José said:


> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*










 Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims that decided to take the war to America. Any decent human being would see this and demand that the US take action against the muslims, starting with cutting of all aid to islamonazi nations and the UN. Then carpet bombing Mecca and Medina until the worlds muslims accept that they will face the same thing everytime they step out of line. Deny them access to the west and send back every one that has set foot in the civilised world.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Billy_Kinetta*



Be a man, Kinetta.

Take a good look at the collapsing towers and face up to the consequences of spending seven decades financing the murder of the palestinian people.

You, like any other american citizen who has ever regurgitated the "Israel has the right to defend itself" mantra bear some reponsibility for what befell America in 2001.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Phoenall*
> Nothing to do with *Isreal*



It is indeed, Phoenall, but hopefully not for long.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims that decided to take the war to America. Any decent human being would see this and demand that the US take action against the muslims, starting with cutting of all aid to islamonazi nations and the UN. Then carpet bombing Mecca and Medina until the worlds muslims accept that they will face the same thing everytime they step out of line. Deny them access to the west and send back every one that has set foot in the civilised world.
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims, blah, blah,blah.​
You are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

Oh please.  If you are going to try to blame the bad behaviour of the Muslims on the Jews you might as well go big -- the Jews are responsible for all the evil in the world, remember?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Oh, my. A goofy conspiracy theorist. 

You 9-11 "twoofers" are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims that decided to take the war to America. Any decent human being would see this and demand that the US take action against the muslims, starting with cutting of all aid to islamonazi nations and the UN. Then carpet bombing Mecca and Medina until the worlds muslims accept that they will face the same thing everytime they step out of line. Deny them access to the west and send back every one that has set foot in the civilised world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims, blah, blah,blah.​
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...


Haven't you seen the YouTube video? 

9-11 had nothing to do with Moslems. It was the work of those radical Lutherans. 

There you go, sweety. Another conspiracy theory you can entertain yourself with.


----------



## José

With all due respect, Tin... this is conspiracy crap...

In 2001 America was attacked by individuals who, despite being followers of a totalitarian religious ideology known as Salafism, shared the same moral revulsion you and I have towards the jewish supremacist state.

You don't need to be a muslim theocrat like them to recognize the fact that they are absolutely right, 100% justified in their hatred towards the moral abomination created in Palestine by the western powers.

The 9-11 Commision, formed by US senators and former governors, found out that the salafist gang that attacked America in 2001 was led by a young egyptian named Mohamed Atta, who grew up seeing the palestinian people being massacred by american weapons and as a consequence developed a bitter, rancorous anti-americanism.

Instead of propagating that conspiratorial nuttery you should be pointing to 9-11 as another reason to initiate the peaceful dismantlement of the jewish racial dictatorship *ASAP*, having the safety of the jewish people as an overriding priority during the dismantling process.


----------



## TheOldSchool

MJB12741 said:


> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)


Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.


----------



## Phoenall

José said:


> Originally posted by *Billy_Kinetta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a man, Kinetta.
> 
> Take a good look at the collapsing towers and face up to the consequences of spending seven decades financing the murder of the palestinian people.
> 
> You, like any other american citizen who has ever regurgitated the "Israel has the right to defend itself" mantra bear some reponsibility for what befell America in 2001.
Click to expand...







 HOW when Israel had no hand in the destruction of the twin towers, at the time the excuse from the muslims was what the USA was doing in Iraq. What excuse are you using now to justify islamonazi mass murder and terrorism ?

Or are you now saying that only the islamonazi's have the right to defend themselves ?


----------



## Phoenall

José said:


> Originally posted by *Phoenall*
> Nothing to do with *Isreal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, Phoenall, but hopefully not for long.
Click to expand...







 Evidence that will stand up on its own, without having to rely on the support of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims that decided to take the war to America. Any decent human being would see this and demand that the US take action against the muslims, starting with cutting of all aid to islamonazi nations and the UN. Then carpet bombing Mecca and Medina until the worlds muslims accept that they will face the same thing everytime they step out of line. Deny them access to the west and send back every one that has set foot in the civilised world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims, blah, blah,blah.​
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...








 And where is your concrete evidence of the Israeli's being involved

 No muslims went to work that day
 arab muslims were seen congratulating each other and handing out sweets after the attack
 most islamonazi nations wanted to claim they did it but couldn't as the bin Laden had already issued his statement.


Now prove this wrong ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims that decided to take the war to America. Any decent human being would see this and demand that the US take action against the muslims, starting with cutting of all aid to islamonazi nations and the UN. Then carpet bombing Mecca and Medina until the worlds muslims accept that they will face the same thing everytime they step out of line. Deny them access to the west and send back every one that has set foot in the civilised world.
Click to expand...

Nobody in the actual 9/11 truth movement blames the Jews or Israel.

There are some conspiracy nuts out there in the fringe who point fingers but they are speculating.

*It just seems strange that the biggest crime in US history has never been investigated to find the perps.*


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









 Do you still have the Armadillo shell helmet lined with tinfoil ?

Conspiracy theory sites are not valid sources of evidence


----------



## Phoenall

Shusha said:


> Oh please.  If you are going to try to blame the bad behaviour of the Muslims on the Jews you might as well go big -- the Jews are responsible for all the evil in the world, remember?








 They have this massive device hidden under the nuclear power station that duplicates Jews by the millions and can send them backwards and forwards in time. This is why WW2 never happened, the arab league invasion of Israel in 1948 is a fantasy and the invention of islam never took place as mo'mad was kicked to death by a camel.


----------



## Phoenall

José said:


> With all due respect, Tin... this is conspiracy crap...
> 
> In 2001 America was attacked by individuals who, despite being followers of a totalitarian religious ideology known as Salafism, shared the same moral revulsion you and I have towards the jewish supremacist state.
> 
> You don't need to be a muslim theocrat like them to recognize the fact that they are absolutely right, 100% justified in their hatred towards the moral abomination created in Palestine by the western powers.
> 
> The 9-11 Commision, formed by US senators and former governors, found out that the salafist gang that attacked America in 2001 was led by a young egyptian named Mohamed Atta, who grew up seeing the palestinian people being massacred by american weapons and as a consequence developed a bitter, rancorous anti-americanism.
> 
> Instead of propagating that conspiratorial nuttery you should be pointing to 9-11 as another reason to initiate the peaceful dismantlement of the jewish racial dictatorship *ASAP*, having the safety of the jewish people as an overriding priority during the dismantling process.








 And of course the 12 million Jews in the world are its rulers, and have all the money. They are the real arab oil shieks who control the worlds power and have a machine that can duplicate Jews and send them backwards and forwards in time. This machine is the cause of all the storms and Earthquakes as it rocks the Earth so much when in use.


----------



## fanger

The Megaphonies are back....Act Now for Israel


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
Click to expand...







 So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ISRAELI BENEFITS TO THE USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Isreal or the Jews this was the work of power mad psychopathic mass murdering muslims that decided to take the war to America. Any decent human being would see this and demand that the US take action against the muslims, starting with cutting of all aid to islamonazi nations and the UN. Then carpet bombing Mecca and Medina until the worlds muslims accept that they will face the same thing everytime they step out of line. Deny them access to the west and send back every one that has set foot in the civilised world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody in the actual 9/11 truth movement blames the Jews or Israel.
> 
> There are some conspiracy nuts out there in the fringe who point fingers but they are speculating.
> 
> *It just seems strange that the biggest crime in US history has never been investigated to find the perps.*
Click to expand...








 According to islamonazi propagandists and conspiracy theorists


----------



## fanger

According to a Smackhead


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
Click to expand...

Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.


----------



## fanger

Since 1992, the U.S. has offered Israel an additional $2 billion annually in loan guarantees. Congressional researchers have disclosed that between 1974 and 1989, $16.4 billion in U.S. military loans were converted to grants and that this was the understanding from the beginning. Indeed, all past U.S. loans to Israel have eventually been forgiven by Congress, which has undoubtedly helped Israel's often-touted claim that they have never defaulted on a U.S. government loan. U.S. policy since 1984 has been that economic assistance to Israel must equal or exceed Israel's annual debt repayment to the United States. Unlike other countries, which receive aid in quarterly installments, aid to Israel since 1982 has been given in a lump sum at the beginning of the fiscal year, leaving the U.S. government to borrow from future revenues. Israel even lends some of this money back through U.S. treasury bills and collects the additional interest.

In addition, there is the more than $1.5 billion in private U.S. funds that go to Israel annually in the form of $1 billion in private tax-deductible donations and $500 million in Israeli bonds. The ability of Americans to make what amounts to tax-deductible contributions to a foreign government, made possible through a number of Jewish charities, does not exist with any other country. Nor do these figures include short- and long-term commercial loans from U.S. banks, which have been as high as $1 billion annually in recent years.
U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact

The United States has provided Israel with $233.7 billion in aid ‏(after adjusting for inflation‏) since the state was formed in 1948 through the end of last year, research by TheMarker has found.
In nominal terms, total American aid was $112 billion over the years, according to data that appears on the website of the U.S. Congress.
The impression created is that the partnership between the two countries results from pressure by the pro-Israeli lobby in Washington, which expressed itself particularly strongly in last year’s U.S. elections. But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
“In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”
Israel received the most aid in the 1970s between the 1973 Yom Kippur War and the 1979 peace agreement with Egypt. For signing the accord with Egypt, Israel received its largest-ever amount of aid for a single ear − some $15.7 billion in grants and loans after adjusting for inflation ‏(it was $4.7 billion at the time‏), which was used to fund the transfer of army bases in the Sinai Peninsula back into Israel.
Other years that saw particularly high levels of American assistance to Israel were in 1974, when the United States helped Israel reestablish its military standing after the losses it suffered in the Yom Kippur War. That year, in inflation-adjusted terms, Israel received $12.4 billion ‏($2.6 billion in nominal terms‏). In 1976, Israel received $9.6 billion ‏($2.3 billion in nominal terms‏).
Value of aid declined
The figures do not include loan guarantees amounting to about $19 billion that Washington has granted Israel in recent years to make it easier for it to borrow overseas. It also doesn’t include the transfer of surplus military equipment to Israel.
The value of the aid has declined as well, both because it is less extensive than in the past and because the Israeli economy has grown. Since 2004, its value has been equal to less than 2% of Israel’s gross domestic product and last year was about 1.2%. This year it is likely to fall slightly due to fiscal pressures in the United States.
The first U.S. aid to Israel arrived in 1949 and was used for such basic purposes as buying food and absorbing Jewish refugees. It began to expand a decade later with the first military aid. It grew gradually from a base of $100 million ‏(in nominal terms‏) in 1949, before taking off after the Yom Kippur War and the signing of the Camp David agreements.
Since then, U.S. aid has been about $3 billion annually, of which $1.8 billion is military assistance with the rest for civilian purposes. In 1998 Benjamin Netanyahu, in his first term as prime minister, led a drive to convert the civilian portion to military aid, totaling $2.5 billion to $3 billion a year.
Some 70% of the aid is designated for Israeli purchases of military equipment from American companies.
‘It’s a gift’
“It’s a gift, but not entirely a gift, because part of it has to be spent in the U.S.,”
read more: U.S. aid to Israel totals $233.7b over six decades - Business


----------



## fanger

30% is skimmed off by israeli companies?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Trump wants to cut aid to Israel, which I agree with.  Israel is a first-world country, with Jewish brains and many start-up companies, that can totally sustain itself.  However, Israel is second-in-place when it comes to American aid.  I read that Afghanistan is number 1.
If Hillary becomes President though, I can't see her cutting aid.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Since 1992, the U.S. has offered Israel an additional $2 billion annually in loan guarantees. Congressional researchers have disclosed that between 1974 and 1989, $16.4 billion in U.S. military loans were converted to grants and that this was the understanding from the beginning. Indeed, all past U.S. loans to Israel have eventually been forgiven by Congress, which has undoubtedly helped Israel's often-touted claim that they have never defaulted on a U.S. government loan. U.S. policy since 1984 has been that economic assistance to Israel must equal or exceed Israel's annual debt repayment to the United States. Unlike other countries, which receive aid in quarterly installments, aid to Israel since 1982 has been given in a lump sum at the beginning of the fiscal year, leaving the U.S. government to borrow from future revenues. Israel even lends some of this money back through U.S. treasury bills and collects the additional interest.
> 
> In addition, there is the more than $1.5 billion in private U.S. funds that go to Israel annually in the form of $1 billion in private tax-deductible donations and $500 million in Israeli bonds. The ability of Americans to make what amounts to tax-deductible contributions to a foreign government, made possible through a number of Jewish charities, does not exist with any other country. Nor do these figures include short- and long-term commercial loans from U.S. banks, which have been as high as $1 billion annually in recent years.
> U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact
> 
> The United States has provided Israel with $233.7 billion in aid ‏(after adjusting for inflation‏) since the state was formed in 1948 through the end of last year, research by TheMarker has found.
> In nominal terms, total American aid was $112 billion over the years, according to data that appears on the website of the U.S. Congress.
> The impression created is that the partnership between the two countries results from pressure by the pro-Israeli lobby in Washington, which expressed itself particularly strongly in last year’s U.S. elections. But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
> “In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”
> Israel received the most aid in the 1970s between the 1973 Yom Kippur War and the 1979 peace agreement with Egypt. For signing the accord with Egypt, Israel received its largest-ever amount of aid for a single ear − some $15.7 billion in grants and loans after adjusting for inflation ‏(it was $4.7 billion at the time‏), which was used to fund the transfer of army bases in the Sinai Peninsula back into Israel.
> Other years that saw particularly high levels of American assistance to Israel were in 1974, when the United States helped Israel reestablish its military standing after the losses it suffered in the Yom Kippur War. That year, in inflation-adjusted terms, Israel received $12.4 billion ‏($2.6 billion in nominal terms‏). In 1976, Israel received $9.6 billion ‏($2.3 billion in nominal terms‏).
> Value of aid declined
> The figures do not include loan guarantees amounting to about $19 billion that Washington has granted Israel in recent years to make it easier for it to borrow overseas. It also doesn’t include the transfer of surplus military equipment to Israel.
> The value of the aid has declined as well, both because it is less extensive than in the past and because the Israeli economy has grown. Since 2004, its value has been equal to less than 2% of Israel’s gross domestic product and last year was about 1.2%. This year it is likely to fall slightly due to fiscal pressures in the United States.
> The first U.S. aid to Israel arrived in 1949 and was used for such basic purposes as buying food and absorbing Jewish refugees. It began to expand a decade later with the first military aid. It grew gradually from a base of $100 million ‏(in nominal terms‏) in 1949, before taking off after the Yom Kippur War and the signing of the Camp David agreements.
> Since then, U.S. aid has been about $3 billion annually, of which $1.8 billion is military assistance with the rest for civilian purposes. In 1998 Benjamin Netanyahu, in his first term as prime minister, led a drive to convert the civilian portion to military aid, totaling $2.5 billion to $3 billion a year.
> Some 70% of the aid is designated for Israeli purchases of military equipment from American companies.
> ‘It’s a gift’
> “It’s a gift, but not entirely a gift, because part of it has to be spent in the U.S.,”
> read more: U.S. aid to Israel totals $233.7b over six decades - Business



It is hilarious to see you launch yourself into these sweaty, feverish, chest-heaving cut and paste frenzies. 


However, from your link:

 But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
“In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”



Isreal is a valuable source of intelligence in the war being waged by the relevant first world vs. the Dark Age, Islamo-Dead Man Walking knuckle-draggers you define as heroes.


----------



## fanger

It's a pity you dont have any "chest-heaving" to mention

If israel was a "democratic country" all people under it's control would have a vote


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> It's a pity you dont have any "chest-heaving" to mention
> 
> If israel was a "democratic country" all people under it's control would have a vote



Your sweaty, chest-heaving tirades are funny.

Which Israeli citizens are not allowed to vote?

Tell us about the Democratic process that was used by the
_Islamist Entity_™ to "democratically" elect a franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl., inc and the most recent elections in Gaza'istan and the most recent elections promoted by Fatah.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Hollie said:


> Your sweaty, chest-heaving tirades are funny.
> 
> .




Reptiles can sweat?  I didn't think the cold-blooded creatures could.

As to Israel's benefits to the world, though, they are among the world leaders in green technology. In fact they left some state of the art greenhouses in Gaza when they were driven out.  

 What a shame that the animals all the illiberal leftists love the way they do demolished them in anger. I suppose if destroying things is all they know..........


----------



## MJB12741

The USA & Israel.  Good for America.

Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> According to a Smackhead









 Who Tinny or yourself


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
Click to expand...








 Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Since 1992, the U.S. has offered Israel an additional $2 billion annually in loan guarantees. Congressional researchers have disclosed that between 1974 and 1989, $16.4 billion in U.S. military loans were converted to grants and that this was the understanding from the beginning. Indeed, all past U.S. loans to Israel have eventually been forgiven by Congress, which has undoubtedly helped Israel's often-touted claim that they have never defaulted on a U.S. government loan. U.S. policy since 1984 has been that economic assistance to Israel must equal or exceed Israel's annual debt repayment to the United States. Unlike other countries, which receive aid in quarterly installments, aid to Israel since 1982 has been given in a lump sum at the beginning of the fiscal year, leaving the U.S. government to borrow from future revenues. Israel even lends some of this money back through U.S. treasury bills and collects the additional interest.
> 
> In addition, there is the more than $1.5 billion in private U.S. funds that go to Israel annually in the form of $1 billion in private tax-deductible donations and $500 million in Israeli bonds. The ability of Americans to make what amounts to tax-deductible contributions to a foreign government, made possible through a number of Jewish charities, does not exist with any other country. Nor do these figures include short- and long-term commercial loans from U.S. banks, which have been as high as $1 billion annually in recent years.
> U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact
> 
> The United States has provided Israel with $233.7 billion in aid ‏(after adjusting for inflation‏) since the state was formed in 1948 through the end of last year, research by TheMarker has found.
> In nominal terms, total American aid was $112 billion over the years, according to data that appears on the website of the U.S. Congress.
> The impression created is that the partnership between the two countries results from pressure by the pro-Israeli lobby in Washington, which expressed itself particularly strongly in last year’s U.S. elections. But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
> “In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”
> Israel received the most aid in the 1970s between the 1973 Yom Kippur War and the 1979 peace agreement with Egypt. For signing the accord with Egypt, Israel received its largest-ever amount of aid for a single ear − some $15.7 billion in grants and loans after adjusting for inflation ‏(it was $4.7 billion at the time‏), which was used to fund the transfer of army bases in the Sinai Peninsula back into Israel.
> Other years that saw particularly high levels of American assistance to Israel were in 1974, when the United States helped Israel reestablish its military standing after the losses it suffered in the Yom Kippur War. That year, in inflation-adjusted terms, Israel received $12.4 billion ‏($2.6 billion in nominal terms‏). In 1976, Israel received $9.6 billion ‏($2.3 billion in nominal terms‏).
> Value of aid declined
> The figures do not include loan guarantees amounting to about $19 billion that Washington has granted Israel in recent years to make it easier for it to borrow overseas. It also doesn’t include the transfer of surplus military equipment to Israel.
> The value of the aid has declined as well, both because it is less extensive than in the past and because the Israeli economy has grown. Since 2004, its value has been equal to less than 2% of Israel’s gross domestic product and last year was about 1.2%. This year it is likely to fall slightly due to fiscal pressures in the United States.
> The first U.S. aid to Israel arrived in 1949 and was used for such basic purposes as buying food and absorbing Jewish refugees. It began to expand a decade later with the first military aid. It grew gradually from a base of $100 million ‏(in nominal terms‏) in 1949, before taking off after the Yom Kippur War and the signing of the Camp David agreements.
> Since then, U.S. aid has been about $3 billion annually, of which $1.8 billion is military assistance with the rest for civilian purposes. In 1998 Benjamin Netanyahu, in his first term as prime minister, led a drive to convert the civilian portion to military aid, totaling $2.5 billion to $3 billion a year.
> Some 70% of the aid is designated for Israeli purchases of military equipment from American companies.
> ‘It’s a gift’
> “It’s a gift, but not entirely a gift, because part of it has to be spent in the U.S.,”
> read more: U.S. aid to Israel totals $233.7b over six decades - Business










 Want to try again, only this time use a site that tells the truth, the fact that the US did not start giving any aid to Israel until Egypt demanded it as part of the peace deal shows you will believe any LIE as long as it is about Israel.



 Now about the aid to islam in the M.E. care to tell the board just how much that is in relation to the aid to Judaism in the M.E.   The last time I looked excluding money given to the UN the islamonazi's recieved 10 times more than the Jews and they could do what they wanted with the money.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> 30% is skimmed off by israeli companies?










 Unlike the 99% skimmed of by islamonazi leaders, just look at arafat


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> It's a pity you dont have any "chest-heaving" to mention
> 
> If israel was a "democratic country" all people under it's control would have a vote









 They do as they are Israeli citizens. The arab muslims on the other hand have denied being Israeli citizens and so cant vote. But according to your criteria I should be able to vote in your nations elections because your nation has my nation under its control ?

You do realise that giving up islam would be the first step you would need to take to get the vote in the west in the not too distant future


----------



## Daniyel

José said:


> With all due respect, Tin... this is conspiracy crap...
> 
> In 2001 America was attacked by individuals who, despite being followers of a totalitarian religious ideology known as Salafism, shared the same moral revulsion you and I have towards the jewish supremacist state.
> 
> You don't need to be a muslim theocrat like them to recognize the fact that they are absolutely right, 100% justified in their hatred towards the moral abomination created in Palestine by the western powers.
> 
> The 9-11 Commision, formed by US senators and former governors, found out that the salafist gang that attacked America in 2001 was led by a young egyptian named Mohamed Atta, who grew up seeing the palestinian people being massacred by american weapons and as a consequence developed a bitter, rancorous anti-americanism.
> 
> Instead of propagating that conspiratorial nuttery you should be pointing to 9-11 as another reason to initiate the peaceful dismantlement of the jewish racial dictatorship *ASAP*, having the safety of the jewish people as an overriding priority during the dismantling process.


Maybe. But do you know it's not the motive that they are being responsibly held for but the deeds, right?
Obviously they had the best of motives, just like you (even intentions too) - *does that make you one of them*?

Or maybe you'll change your mind if a bunch of Israelis would blow up some crowded buildings all over the states for making a statement?

_One cannot reach a final conclusion out of a loop._


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
Click to expand...

Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
Click to expand...






No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.


----------



## RoccoR

TheOldSchool, et al,

Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.



TheOldSchool said:


> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.


*(COMMENT)*

The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.

*•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.




​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:

formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
honored previous diplomatic agreements.
There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> Since 1992, the U.S. has offered Israel an additional $2 billion annually in loan guarantees. Congressional researchers have disclosed that between 1974 and 1989, $16.4 billion in U.S. military loans were converted to grants and that this was the understanding from the beginning. Indeed, all past U.S. loans to Israel have eventually been forgiven by Congress, which has undoubtedly helped Israel's often-touted claim that they have never defaulted on a U.S. government loan. U.S. policy since 1984 has been that economic assistance to Israel must equal or exceed Israel's annual debt repayment to the United States. Unlike other countries, which receive aid in quarterly installments, aid to Israel since 1982 has been given in a lump sum at the beginning of the fiscal year, leaving the U.S. government to borrow from future revenues. Israel even lends some of this money back through U.S. treasury bills and collects the additional interest.
> 
> In addition, there is the more than $1.5 billion in private U.S. funds that go to Israel annually in the form of $1 billion in private tax-deductible donations and $500 million in Israeli bonds. The ability of Americans to make what amounts to tax-deductible contributions to a foreign government, made possible through a number of Jewish charities, does not exist with any other country. Nor do these figures include short- and long-term commercial loans from U.S. banks, which have been as high as $1 billion annually in recent years.
> U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact
> 
> The United States has provided Israel with $233.7 billion in aid ‏(after adjusting for inflation‏) since the state was formed in 1948 through the end of last year, research by TheMarker has found.
> In nominal terms, total American aid was $112 billion over the years, according to data that appears on the website of the U.S. Congress.
> The impression created is that the partnership between the two countries results from pressure by the pro-Israeli lobby in Washington, which expressed itself particularly strongly in last year’s U.S. elections. But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
> “In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”
> Israel received the most aid in the 1970s between the 1973 Yom Kippur War and the 1979 peace agreement with Egypt. For signing the accord with Egypt, Israel received its largest-ever amount of aid for a single ear − some $15.7 billion in grants and loans after adjusting for inflation ‏(it was $4.7 billion at the time‏), which was used to fund the transfer of army bases in the Sinai Peninsula back into Israel.
> Other years that saw particularly high levels of American assistance to Israel were in 1974, when the United States helped Israel reestablish its military standing after the losses it suffered in the Yom Kippur War. That year, in inflation-adjusted terms, Israel received $12.4 billion ‏($2.6 billion in nominal terms‏). In 1976, Israel received $9.6 billion ‏($2.3 billion in nominal terms‏).
> Value of aid declined
> The figures do not include loan guarantees amounting to about $19 billion that Washington has granted Israel in recent years to make it easier for it to borrow overseas. It also doesn’t include the transfer of surplus military equipment to Israel.
> The value of the aid has declined as well, both because it is less extensive than in the past and because the Israeli economy has grown. Since 2004, its value has been equal to less than 2% of Israel’s gross domestic product and last year was about 1.2%. This year it is likely to fall slightly due to fiscal pressures in the United States.
> The first U.S. aid to Israel arrived in 1949 and was used for such basic purposes as buying food and absorbing Jewish refugees. It began to expand a decade later with the first military aid. It grew gradually from a base of $100 million ‏(in nominal terms‏) in 1949, before taking off after the Yom Kippur War and the signing of the Camp David agreements.
> Since then, U.S. aid has been about $3 billion annually, of which $1.8 billion is military assistance with the rest for civilian purposes. In 1998 Benjamin Netanyahu, in his first term as prime minister, led a drive to convert the civilian portion to military aid, totaling $2.5 billion to $3 billion a year.
> Some 70% of the aid is designated for Israeli purchases of military equipment from American companies.
> ‘It’s a gift’
> “It’s a gift, but not entirely a gift, because part of it has to be spent in the U.S.,”
> read more: U.S. aid to Israel totals $233.7b over six decades - Business


Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.

There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.​
Not really. There will be no real changes until our politicians stop groveling in front of AIPAC every chance they get.

They are such an embarrassment.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Aren't you glad that the Palestinians are moving to non violence like BDS?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
Click to expand...

The military industrial complex.

Money out of the pockets of the people and into the pockets of the war profiteers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you glad that the Palestinians are moving to non violence like BDS?
Click to expand...

It was only a few months ago when Arab-Moslem Death Cultists were stabbing Isrealis in random and perpetrated attacks.

You need to understand that merely spewing pointless propaganda is not going to be left unchallenged. Non violence had never been a tactic enjoyed by Islamics. The history of islamism is one of using violence and brute force as a tactic unless repelled with an uncompromising and relentless resistance to islamo-violence.

The most recent and random knife attacks on Israeli citizens stopped only because of the immediate arrest or deaths of the islmic terrorist attackers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military industrial complex.
> 
> Money out of the pockets of the people and into the pockets of the war profiteers.
Click to expand...

Revise your slogan to the _UN Funded Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud _and you have defined the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians. Money out of the kafir funded welfare fraud into the pockets of islamic terrorist kingpins.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you glad that the Palestinians are moving to non violence like BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was only a few months ago when Arab-Moslem Death Cultists were stabbing Isrealis in random and perpetrated attacks.
> 
> You need to understand that merely spewing pointless propaganda is not going to be left unchallenged. Non violence had never been a tactic enjoyed by Islamics. The history of islamism is one of using violence and brute force as a tactic unless repelled with an uncompromising and relentless resistance to islamo-violence.
> 
> The most recent and random knife attacks on Israeli citizens stopped only because of the immediate arrest or deaths of the islmic terrorist attackers.
Click to expand...

You spend too much time reading Israeli propaganda.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you glad that the Palestinians are moving to non violence like BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was only a few months ago when Arab-Moslem Death Cultists were stabbing Isrealis in random and perpetrated attacks.
> 
> You need to understand that merely spewing pointless propaganda is not going to be left unchallenged. Non violence had never been a tactic enjoyed by Islamics. The history of islamism is one of using violence and brute force as a tactic unless repelled with an uncompromising and relentless resistance to islamo-violence.
> 
> The most recent and random knife attacks on Israeli citizens stopped only because of the immediate arrest or deaths of the islmic terrorist attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spend too much time reading Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...


You spend far too little time offering any coherent rebuttal. I note you had no ability to refute my comments.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

This is wildly off the mark; totally exaggerated.



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.


*(COMMENT)*

The aid is about 37% of the budget of the Palestinian Authority _(al-Jazeera)_ Story:  The Palestinians have received half of the promised aid in 2015.  _Al-Monitor reviewed the reports_ of the Palestinian general budget for 2016, which showed that the PA received no more than $750 million in foreign aid in 2015.  _(The al-Monitor indicates that the Budget Meeting claim was that it received less than $685M.)_

*(IN THE NEWS - 2 Versions - Same Source)*

*PA’s salaries for terrorists in the news again – but not at the BBC*
*5 SEPTEMBER 2016*
The Times of Israel’s Raphael Ahern reports that:

“The German government has for the first time admitted that the Palestinian Authority likely grants financial support to terrorists and their families, and vowed to further investigate the matter.

Following repeated queries by an opposition lawmaker, the Foreign Ministry in Berlin last week also acknowledged that funds for so-called “martyrs” and Palestinian prisoners sitting in Israeli jails for security-related offenses come not only from the Palestine Liberation Organization but partially from the PA’s own budget. […]

“If it is confirmed that parts of these described payments [to Palestinian security prisoners or their families] comes from the Palestinian Authority’s budget, the Federal Government will take the matter up with the Palestinian Authority and other partners,” the document states. “The Palestinian Authority and the PLO are called upon to take all necessary steps against the incitement of violence and to increase its efforts in the fight against terrorism.””

*In first, Germany admits PA is likely paying terrorists’ families*
*Berlin vows to investigate Ramallah’s system of monthly ‘salaries’ for Palestinians held in Israeli prisons for terror-related offenses*
BY RAPHAEL AHREN Diplomatic Correspondent at The Times of Israel. September 5, 2016, 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Dogmaphobe

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1992, the U.S. has offered Israel an additional $2 billion annually in loan guarantees. Congressional researchers have disclosed that between 1974 and 1989, $16.4 billion in U.S. military loans were converted to grants and that this was the understanding from the beginning. Indeed, all past U.S. loans to Israel have eventually been forgiven by Congress, which has undoubtedly helped Israel's often-touted claim that they have never defaulted on a U.S. government loan. U.S. policy since 1984 has been that economic assistance to Israel must equal or exceed Israel's annual debt repayment to the United States. Unlike other countries, which receive aid in quarterly installments, aid to Israel since 1982 has been given in a lump sum at the beginning of the fiscal year, leaving the U.S. government to borrow from future revenues. Israel even lends some of this money back through U.S. treasury bills and collects the additional interest.
> 
> In addition, there is the more than $1.5 billion in private U.S. funds that go to Israel annually in the form of $1 billion in private tax-deductible donations and $500 million in Israeli bonds. The ability of Americans to make what amounts to tax-deductible contributions to a foreign government, made possible through a number of Jewish charities, does not exist with any other country. Nor do these figures include short- and long-term commercial loans from U.S. banks, which have been as high as $1 billion annually in recent years.
> U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact
> 
> The United States has provided Israel with $233.7 billion in aid ‏(after adjusting for inflation‏) since the state was formed in 1948 through the end of last year, research by TheMarker has found.
> In nominal terms, total American aid was $112 billion over the years, according to data that appears on the website of the U.S. Congress.
> The impression created is that the partnership between the two countries results from pressure by the pro-Israeli lobby in Washington, which expressed itself particularly strongly in last year’s U.S. elections. But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
> “In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”
> Israel received the most aid in the 1970s between the 1973 Yom Kippur War and the 1979 peace agreement with Egypt. For signing the accord with Egypt, Israel received its largest-ever amount of aid for a single ear − some $15.7 billion in grants and loans after adjusting for inflation ‏(it was $4.7 billion at the time‏), which was used to fund the transfer of army bases in the Sinai Peninsula back into Israel.
> Other years that saw particularly high levels of American assistance to Israel were in 1974, when the United States helped Israel reestablish its military standing after the losses it suffered in the Yom Kippur War. That year, in inflation-adjusted terms, Israel received $12.4 billion ‏($2.6 billion in nominal terms‏). In 1976, Israel received $9.6 billion ‏($2.3 billion in nominal terms‏).
> Value of aid declined
> The figures do not include loan guarantees amounting to about $19 billion that Washington has granted Israel in recent years to make it easier for it to borrow overseas. It also doesn’t include the transfer of surplus military equipment to Israel.
> The value of the aid has declined as well, both because it is less extensive than in the past and because the Israeli economy has grown. Since 2004, its value has been equal to less than 2% of Israel’s gross domestic product and last year was about 1.2%. This year it is likely to fall slightly due to fiscal pressures in the United States.
> The first U.S. aid to Israel arrived in 1949 and was used for such basic purposes as buying food and absorbing Jewish refugees. It began to expand a decade later with the first military aid. It grew gradually from a base of $100 million ‏(in nominal terms‏) in 1949, before taking off after the Yom Kippur War and the signing of the Camp David agreements.
> Since then, U.S. aid has been about $3 billion annually, of which $1.8 billion is military assistance with the rest for civilian purposes. In 1998 Benjamin Netanyahu, in his first term as prime minister, led a drive to convert the civilian portion to military aid, totaling $2.5 billion to $3 billion a year.
> Some 70% of the aid is designated for Israeli purchases of military equipment from American companies.
> ‘It’s a gift’
> “It’s a gift, but not entirely a gift, because part of it has to be spent in the U.S.,”
> read more: U.S. aid to Israel totals $233.7b over six decades - Business
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
Click to expand...



The truth of the matter is that the Arabs who now call themselves "Palestinian" for propaganda purposes receive more world aid per capita than any other group in the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is wildly off the mark; totally exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The aid is about 37% of the budget of the Palestinian Authority _(al-Jazeera)_ Story:  The Palestinians have received half of the promised aid in 2015.  _Al-Monitor reviewed the reports_ of the Palestinian general budget for 2016, which showed that the PA received no more than $750 million in foreign aid in 2015.  _(The al-Monitor indicates that the Budget Meeting claim was that it received less than $685M.)_
> 
> *(IN THE NEWS - 2 Versions - Same Source)*
> 
> *PA’s salaries for terrorists in the news again – but not at the BBC*
> *5 SEPTEMBER 2016*
> The Times of Israel’s Raphael Ahern reports that:
> 
> “The German government has for the first time admitted that the Palestinian Authority likely grants financial support to terrorists and their families, and vowed to further investigate the matter.
> 
> Following repeated queries by an opposition lawmaker, the Foreign Ministry in Berlin last week also acknowledged that funds for so-called “martyrs” and Palestinian prisoners sitting in Israeli jails for security-related offenses come not only from the Palestine Liberation Organization but partially from the PA’s own budget. […]
> 
> “If it is confirmed that parts of these described payments [to Palestinian security prisoners or their families] comes from the Palestinian Authority’s budget, the Federal Government will take the matter up with the Palestinian Authority and other partners,” the document states. “The Palestinian Authority and the PLO are called upon to take all necessary steps against the incitement of violence and to increase its efforts in the fight against terrorism.””
> 
> *In first, Germany admits PA is likely paying terrorists’ families*
> *Berlin vows to investigate Ramallah’s system of monthly ‘salaries’ for Palestinians held in Israeli prisons for terror-related offenses*
> BY RAPHAEL AHREN Diplomatic Correspondent at The Times of Israel. September 5, 2016,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Palestinian Authority Budget 28% for Security Forces - Funded by US

International Aid & the Palestinians: Supporting Israel's Occupation?


----------



## Hollie

Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator


That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.

There is nothing unusual about the PA.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
Click to expand...


Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
Click to expand...

The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.

Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
See above videos for info.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
Click to expand...

I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful. 

How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors. 

This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you're totally bonkers
Click to expand...







 The only answer that neo marxist islamonazi propagandist can ever come up with when shown the reality.  No wonder you are called mushrooms, kept in the dark and fed shite


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1992, the U.S. has offered Israel an additional $2 billion annually in loan guarantees. Congressional researchers have disclosed that between 1974 and 1989, $16.4 billion in U.S. military loans were converted to grants and that this was the understanding from the beginning. Indeed, all past U.S. loans to Israel have eventually been forgiven by Congress, which has undoubtedly helped Israel's often-touted claim that they have never defaulted on a U.S. government loan. U.S. policy since 1984 has been that economic assistance to Israel must equal or exceed Israel's annual debt repayment to the United States. Unlike other countries, which receive aid in quarterly installments, aid to Israel since 1982 has been given in a lump sum at the beginning of the fiscal year, leaving the U.S. government to borrow from future revenues. Israel even lends some of this money back through U.S. treasury bills and collects the additional interest.
> 
> In addition, there is the more than $1.5 billion in private U.S. funds that go to Israel annually in the form of $1 billion in private tax-deductible donations and $500 million in Israeli bonds. The ability of Americans to make what amounts to tax-deductible contributions to a foreign government, made possible through a number of Jewish charities, does not exist with any other country. Nor do these figures include short- and long-term commercial loans from U.S. banks, which have been as high as $1 billion annually in recent years.
> U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact
> 
> The United States has provided Israel with $233.7 billion in aid ‏(after adjusting for inflation‏) since the state was formed in 1948 through the end of last year, research by TheMarker has found.
> In nominal terms, total American aid was $112 billion over the years, according to data that appears on the website of the U.S. Congress.
> The impression created is that the partnership between the two countries results from pressure by the pro-Israeli lobby in Washington, which expressed itself particularly strongly in last year’s U.S. elections. But the U.S. government has a clear strategic interest in strong ties with Israel, which is the largest single recipient of American foreign aid, says Moshe Arens, a former foreign minister, defense minister and ambassador to Washington.
> “In the world we live in, a partnership of ideals and values takes precedence over common interests,” he says. “As a democratic country, the U.S. has good relations with other democratic countries, which have economic and military importance. In the past, during the Cold War period, Israel sided with the United States and today Israel is the best partner American has in the war on terror.”
> Israel received the most aid in the 1970s between the 1973 Yom Kippur War and the 1979 peace agreement with Egypt. For signing the accord with Egypt, Israel received its largest-ever amount of aid for a single ear − some $15.7 billion in grants and loans after adjusting for inflation ‏(it was $4.7 billion at the time‏), which was used to fund the transfer of army bases in the Sinai Peninsula back into Israel.
> Other years that saw particularly high levels of American assistance to Israel were in 1974, when the United States helped Israel reestablish its military standing after the losses it suffered in the Yom Kippur War. That year, in inflation-adjusted terms, Israel received $12.4 billion ‏($2.6 billion in nominal terms‏). In 1976, Israel received $9.6 billion ‏($2.3 billion in nominal terms‏).
> Value of aid declined
> The figures do not include loan guarantees amounting to about $19 billion that Washington has granted Israel in recent years to make it easier for it to borrow overseas. It also doesn’t include the transfer of surplus military equipment to Israel.
> The value of the aid has declined as well, both because it is less extensive than in the past and because the Israeli economy has grown. Since 2004, its value has been equal to less than 2% of Israel’s gross domestic product and last year was about 1.2%. This year it is likely to fall slightly due to fiscal pressures in the United States.
> The first U.S. aid to Israel arrived in 1949 and was used for such basic purposes as buying food and absorbing Jewish refugees. It began to expand a decade later with the first military aid. It grew gradually from a base of $100 million ‏(in nominal terms‏) in 1949, before taking off after the Yom Kippur War and the signing of the Camp David agreements.
> Since then, U.S. aid has been about $3 billion annually, of which $1.8 billion is military assistance with the rest for civilian purposes. In 1998 Benjamin Netanyahu, in his first term as prime minister, led a drive to convert the civilian portion to military aid, totaling $2.5 billion to $3 billion a year.
> Some 70% of the aid is designated for Israeli purchases of military equipment from American companies.
> ‘It’s a gift’
> “It’s a gift, but not entirely a gift, because part of it has to be spent in the U.S.,”
> read more: U.S. aid to Israel totals $233.7b over six decades - Business
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
Click to expand...







 Apart from islam which mooches 10 times more than Israel. How much did it cost the US to provide Saudi with its full wing of F16's again, to say nothing of the manpower to service and repair the planes and the flight simulator used to train the pilots. A bit more than the last 10 years aid to Israel I was told, and their hand is still held out for more


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.​
> Not really. There will be no real changes until our politicians stop groveling in front of AIPAC every chance they get.
> 
> They are such an embarrassment.
Click to expand...







 You would rather they grovel to islamonazi terrorists posing as leaders ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you glad that the Palestinians are moving to non violence like BDS?
Click to expand...








 Arent you upset that the palestinians have denied BDS and made it illegal because of the damage it has done to palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
Click to expand...

How was the PA created?
How did Arafat become president?
How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?

You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
Click to expand...

As usual, all of your flailing about has been addressed numerous times. Once again, I have to ask why your retreat to conspiracy theories is at all useful.

In the meantime, address how Hamas came to be one of the ruling welfare fraud perpetrators. 

Maybe YouTube has a video?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA & Israel:  A mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> WATCH: Why America Needs Israel (you’ll be amazed!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military industrial complex.
> 
> Money out of the pockets of the people and into the pockets of the war profiteers.
Click to expand...






 Would you rather be ruled by hamas or daesh then, because that is where the money is being well spent. Or would you prefer to be told you cant carry a gun anymore as no American companies make them anymore, they all went bust when you stopped giving aid


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool, et al,
> 
> Oh, I think it is a mistake to think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The reality is that as the Administration shifts in the White House, so will the approach to foreign policy and diplomacy.  There is a movement in the US, that is strongly considering that the US should totally abandon anything to do with the Arab Palestinians (West Bank and Jerusalem); and only be reconsidered if the Arab Palestinians show any reasonable progress towards peace.
> 
> *•  HR 5433 --- Stop Funding Terrorism Act ---  113th Congress (2013-2014)
> Introduced in House (09/10/2014)*
> Stop Funding Terrorism Act - Prohibits any direct U.S. assistance, loan guarantee, or debt relief to the Palestinian Authority (PA) or any affiliated governing entity or leadership organization.
> 
> View attachment 88567​States that such prohibition shall have no effect for a fiscal year if the President certifies to Congress that the PA has:
> 
> formally recognized Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and publicly recognized the state of Israel,
> renounced terrorism and purged all individuals with terrorist ties from the security services,
> terminated funding of anti-American and anti-Israel incitement,
> publicly pledged to not engage in war with Israel, and
> honored previous diplomatic agreements.
> There are a huge number of Americans that see a direct connection between the various organizations that have engaged in the “premeditated and politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant" and innocent members of the civilian population through bombings, kidnapping and murder, hijacking, and other forms of coercion and intimidation to to influence the policy of a government or challenge the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel or any state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you glad that the Palestinians are moving to non violence like BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was only a few months ago when Arab-Moslem Death Cultists were stabbing Isrealis in random and perpetrated attacks.
> 
> You need to understand that merely spewing pointless propaganda is not going to be left unchallenged. Non violence had never been a tactic enjoyed by Islamics. The history of islamism is one of using violence and brute force as a tactic unless repelled with an uncompromising and relentless resistance to islamo-violence.
> 
> The most recent and random knife attacks on Israeli citizens stopped only because of the immediate arrest or deaths of the islmic terrorist attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spend too much time reading Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...








 And you spend too much time in the mosque listening to the islamonazi propaganda LIES and BLOOD LIBELS


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
Click to expand...







 So no different to any other islamonazi administration then, making it a good time to destroy them all and take over


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
Click to expand...







Through international treaty 
 Placed there by the arab muslims
 elected to the position
 elected to the position


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is wildly off the mark; totally exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The aid is about 37% of the budget of the Palestinian Authority _(al-Jazeera)_ Story:  The Palestinians have received half of the promised aid in 2015.  _Al-Monitor reviewed the reports_ of the Palestinian general budget for 2016, which showed that the PA received no more than $750 million in foreign aid in 2015.  _(The al-Monitor indicates that the Budget Meeting claim was that it received less than $685M.)_
> 
> *(IN THE NEWS - 2 Versions - Same Source)*
> 
> *PA’s salaries for terrorists in the news again – but not at the BBC*
> *5 SEPTEMBER 2016*
> The Times of Israel’s Raphael Ahern reports that:
> 
> “The German government has for the first time admitted that the Palestinian Authority likely grants financial support to terrorists and their families, and vowed to further investigate the matter.
> 
> Following repeated queries by an opposition lawmaker, the Foreign Ministry in Berlin last week also acknowledged that funds for so-called “martyrs” and Palestinian prisoners sitting in Israeli jails for security-related offenses come not only from the Palestine Liberation Organization but partially from the PA’s own budget. […]
> 
> “If it is confirmed that parts of these described payments [to Palestinian security prisoners or their families] comes from the Palestinian Authority’s budget, the Federal Government will take the matter up with the Palestinian Authority and other partners,” the document states. “The Palestinian Authority and the PLO are called upon to take all necessary steps against the incitement of violence and to increase its efforts in the fight against terrorism.””
> 
> *In first, Germany admits PA is likely paying terrorists’ families*
> *Berlin vows to investigate Ramallah’s system of monthly ‘salaries’ for Palestinians held in Israeli prisons for terror-related offenses*
> BY RAPHAEL AHREN Diplomatic Correspondent at The Times of Israel. September 5, 2016,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian Authority Budget 28% for Security Forces - Funded by US
> 
> International Aid & the Palestinians: Supporting Israel's Occupation?
Click to expand...








 As usual just the same old islamonazi pallywood productions LIES, PROPAGANDA and BLOOD LIBELS.

 The source is muslim so must be biased against the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
Click to expand...








 Yet you blame the Jews without a shred of evidence because you are a rabid nazi anti semitic Jew hater


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
Click to expand...

Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no different to any other islamonazi administration then, making it a good time to destroy them all and take over
Click to expand...

I don't do religion.

To much sex, violence, and intolerance.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no different to any other islamonazi administration then, making it a good time to destroy them all and take over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do religion.
> 
> To much sex, violence, and intolerance.
Click to expand...


Well then how about we do Palestinian contributions to the USA & the world?


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
Click to expand...








 Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no different to any other islamonazi administration then, making it a good time to destroy them all and take over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do religion.
> 
> To much sex, violence, and intolerance.
Click to expand...







 Ducking again because you cant handle the reality


----------



## Vikrant

This so called US - Israel friendship is a drag on the US. Israel does not contribute anything to strengthen the US. 121 billion dollars from US tax payers has been given to Israel just in a decade or two. That is a lot of money. We have poor people in the US who need our help. But instead of helping our people, we are sending money to Israel. It just does not stop here. Thousands of Americans died fighting Gulf War II which was fought for the sake of Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> This so called US - Israel friendship is a drag on the US. Israel does not contribute anything to strengthen the US. 121 billion dollars from US tax payers has been given to Israel just in a decade or two. That is a lot of money. We have poor people in the US who need our help. But instead of helping our people, we are sending money to Israel. It just does not stop here. Thousands of Americans died fighting Gulf War II which was fought for the sake of Israel.









 WRONG AGAIN


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, all of your flailing about has been addressed numerous times. Once again, I have to ask why your retreat to conspiracy theories is at all useful.
> 
> In the meantime, address how Hamas came to be one of the ruling welfare fraud perpetrators.
> 
> Maybe YouTube has a video?
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. You don't know any of that stuff.

So you just babble on about nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol America absolutely does _not_ need Israel.  We're taking a big step with the new negotionations to give Israel billions of dollars a year it doesn't need, where Israel will hopefully have to spend the free money we give them on American contractors instead of lining their own pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military industrial complex.
> 
> Money out of the pockets of the people and into the pockets of the war profiteers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather be ruled by hamas or daesh then, because that is where the money is being well spent. Or would you prefer to be told you cant carry a gun anymore as no American companies make them anymore, they all went bust when you stopped giving aid
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, all of your flailing about has been addressed numerous times. Once again, I have to ask why your retreat to conspiracy theories is at all useful.
> 
> In the meantime, address how Hamas came to be one of the ruling welfare fraud perpetrators.
> 
> Maybe YouTube has a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought. You don't know any of that stuff.
> 
> So you just babble on about nothing.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't be surprised that I expected you would respond with meaningless piffle. Your oft-used tactic when left befuddled.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
Click to expand...

How was the PA created?
Through international treaty​
Which treaty? Elaborate.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
Click to expand...


Oslo accords.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
Click to expand...


Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?


Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

If the PA is corrupt, it's not Israel's fault.  Has there ever been one successful Arab democracy anywhere?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what foreign supported oligarchs all over the world do.
> 
> There is nothing unusual about the PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no different to any other islamonazi administration then, making it a good time to destroy them all and take over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do religion.
> 
> To much sex, violence, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then how about we do Palestinian contributions to the USA & the world?
Click to expand...


The Palestinians will claim that they can't contribute to the world because of the "occupation", so  a better question to ask is what the Arabs have contributed to the world in the last 500 years.


----------



## Hollie

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no different to any other islamonazi administration then, making it a good time to destroy them all and take over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do religion.
> 
> To much sex, violence, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then how about we do Palestinian contributions to the USA & the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians will claim that they can't contribute to the world because of the "occupation", so  a better question to ask is what the Arabs have contributed to the world in the last 500 years.
Click to expand...


.... the teenage suicide bomber?


----------



## fanger

Coffee,
*Algebra*
*Degree-Granting Universities
Military Marching Bands
Cameras

5 Muslim Inventions That Changed The World


*


----------



## MJB12741

The world's finest bomb straps.  Beat that one Israel.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
Click to expand...

Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!


----------



## MJB12741

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
Click to expand...


You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.


----------



## TheOldSchool

MJB12741 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.
Click to expand...

So you agree with Phoenall... that Jews secretly rule the world and the U.S. would collapse without them laundering our money for us and funding our hospitals?  Or whatever the hell he's going on about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
Click to expand...

On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.

This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.

Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.

2003 Amended Basic Law​
Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
Click to expand...

It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, all of your flailing about has been addressed numerous times. Once again, I have to ask why your retreat to conspiracy theories is at all useful.
> 
> In the meantime, address how Hamas came to be one of the ruling welfare fraud perpetrators.
> 
> Maybe YouTube has a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought. You don't know any of that stuff.
> 
> So you just babble on about nothing.
Click to expand...








 That will be you once again as you show that you know nothing at all about anything. And all you have is islamonazi propaganda and lies which you post repeatedly as if it was reality


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you havent read the links provided on this very subject that shows every penny given to Israel has to be spent on US goods. But every penny given to islamonazi leaders is used to line their Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a wealthy nation.  We should not be sending them money.  Anyways Israel spends a big chunk of that money lining its own contractors pockets.  At least this new treaty is considering stopping that, even though we should be keeping that money at home in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military industrial complex.
> 
> Money out of the pockets of the people and into the pockets of the war profiteers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather be ruled by hamas or daesh then, because that is where the money is being well spent. Or would you prefer to be told you cant carry a gun anymore as no American companies make them anymore, they all went bust when you stopped giving aid
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 See get out of your comfort zone of islamonazi propaganda and you are lost. As you know hamas is regarded as a terrorist group and you can bet the farm if they won the war with Israel the first nuclear strike would be on the USA


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
Click to expand...







 And because hamas refused to call the meetings fatah took control and put people in place. If they hadnt then the UN would have kicked them out and sent troops in to clear out hamas.


No it is like the POTUS appointing people to a job in times of national emergency


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses are weak. What you are intending not to address is that the islamic terrorists in the PA and Hamas have entire infrastructures devoted to stealing UN welfare money to further Islamic terrorism while making themselves incredibly wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
Click to expand...








 Oslo accords


 Your turn next


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a foreign created and supported organization.
> 
> Another poll by the Palestinian Center in September 2013 showed that 79 percent believed the Abbas administration was corrupt.​
> See above videos for info.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oslo accords.
Click to expand...

*SECTION 2. INVALIDITY OF TREATIES​*​

*Article 49 Fraud*
A State or an international organization induced to conclude a treaty by the fraudulent conduct of a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke the fraud as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.

*Article 50 Corruption Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
A State or an international organization the expression of whose consent to be bound by a treaty has been procured through the corruption of its representative directly or indirectly by a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke such corruption as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.

*Article 51 Coercion Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
The expression by a State or an international organization of consent to be bound by a treaty which has been procured by the coercion of the representative of that State or that organization through acts or threats directed against him shall be without any legal effect.

*Article 52 Coercion Of A State Or Of An International Organization By The Threat Or Use Of Force*
A treaty is void if its conclusion has been procured by the threat or use of force in violation of the principles of international law embodied in the Chatter of the United Nations.

*Article 53 Treaties Conflicting With A Peremptory Norm Of General International Law (Jus Cogens)*
A treaty is void if, at the time of its conclusion, it conflicts with a peremptory norm of general international law. For the purposes of the present Convention, a peremptory norm of general international law is a norm accepted and recognized by the international community of States as a whole as a norm from which no derogation is permitted and which can be modified only by a subsequent norm of general international law having the same character.

Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties between States and International Organizations or between International Organizations - Treaty Law​
I am sure you will find violations of more than one of these principals in Oslo.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Coffee,
> *Algebra*
> *Degree-Granting Universities*
> *Military Marching Bands*
> *Cameras*
> 
> *5 Muslim Inventions That Changed The World*








 Not one of which is a muslim invention as these were invented before islam was even thought of


 Algebra was pre islamic and practised by the Greeks, Romans and Assyrians
 Greek and Roman schools were handing out degrees 2000 years ago
persians were defeated in part by the Greek marching bands before islam
Greeka had camera Obscura before mo'mad was born


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop and suffer the consequences, could you afford as a nation to see your defence industry start going bust without the aid of Israel in money laundering for you. Saudi is an even more wealthy nation and the US gives them 4 times what it give Israel with no strings attached, and they still kill Americans. I wonder what you would say if your mother was dying in hospital as a result of your demands to stop paying Israel aid. Or the US could not afford the latest weapons and Putin was poised to invade. No doubt you would blame the Jews for not giving you the defense protocols because you stopped the aid
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
Click to expand...





WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.

 The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
 Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you're a crazy person with delusions of grandeur about Israel.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.
> 
> The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
> Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.
Click to expand...

I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe your usual retreat to floating conspiracy theories is at all helpful.
> 
> How strange that Moslems are so quick to put Islamic terrorists into positions of authority and then complain when those islamic terrorists are their worst oppressors.
> 
> This would be a good time to scour YouTube for a "Hamas is an agent of the Mossad" infomercial.
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oslo accords.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SECTION 2. INVALIDITY OF TREATIES*
> 
> 
> *Article 49 Fraud*
> A State or an international organization induced to conclude a treaty by the fraudulent conduct of a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke the fraud as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.
> 
> *Article 50 Corruption Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
> A State or an international organization the expression of whose consent to be bound by a treaty has been procured through the corruption of its representative directly or indirectly by a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke such corruption as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.
> 
> *Article 51 Coercion Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
> The expression by a State or an international organization of consent to be bound by a treaty which has been procured by the coercion of the representative of that State or that organization through acts or threats directed against him shall be without any legal effect.
> 
> *Article 52 Coercion Of A State Or Of An International Organization By The Threat Or Use Of Force*
> A treaty is void if its conclusion has been procured by the threat or use of force in violation of the principles of international law embodied in the Chatter of the United Nations.
> 
> *Article 53 Treaties Conflicting With A Peremptory Norm Of General International Law (Jus Cogens)*
> A treaty is void if, at the time of its conclusion, it conflicts with a peremptory norm of general international law. For the purposes of the present Convention, a peremptory norm of general international law is a norm accepted and recognized by the international community of States as a whole as a norm from which no derogation is permitted and which can be modified only by a subsequent norm of general international law having the same character.
> 
> Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties between States and International Organizations or between International Organizations - Treaty Law​
> I am sure you will find violations of more than one of these principals in Oslo.
Click to expand...







 Dont need to as your link is not LAW as the second paragraph shows

 Article 85 of the Convention provides that it enters into force after the ratification by 35 states (international organizations may ratify, but their ratification does not count towards the number required for entry into force). As of April 2014, the treaty has been ratified by 31 states and 12 international organizations.* As a result, the Convention is not yet in force.*

This is like using international law of 2000 against Israel in 1948, it does not work



 How many more times will you use this convention as if it is valid, when it isnt


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.
> 
> The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
> Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.
Click to expand...







 The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am a pragmatist and look at what will happen if you Jew haters get your way. You believe that Israel would crumble and the arab muslims would cleanse the world of Jews for you to gain the benefits. Well the benefits are a nuclear armed islamonazi terrorist nation poised to unleash thermo-nuclear destruction on the great shaitan. An end to America's arms industry, along with widespread unemployment. The demise of 30% of Americans when the hospitals can no longer afford to treat them for heart disease, cancer and diabetes due to the Israeli firms no longer giving the medical supplies away. How many of your Hospitals are Jewish owned and ran, along with your banks and stock brokers. How much does America rely on the Jews for its presence on the world stage. Stop letting your Jew hatred cloud your ability to think and start looking at who your real enemies are.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with Phoenall... that Jews secretly rule the world and the U.S. would collapse without them laundering our money for us and funding our hospitals?  Or whatever the hell he's going on about?
Click to expand...








 More of your fantasizing because you cant grasp reality. Just go back to 2006 when the banks collapsed and the Jews fought to save the worlds economy


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.
> 
> The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
> Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump
Click to expand...

Wow you have a really tyrannical opinion of the Jews


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what an insane rant.  So you think the U.S. would collapse if not for the graciousness Israel shows towards us.  I would say that sounds completely bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with Phoenall... that Jews secretly rule the world and the U.S. would collapse without them laundering our money for us and funding our hospitals?  Or whatever the hell he's going on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your fantasizing because you cant grasp reality. Just go back to 2006 when the banks collapsed and the Jews fought to save the worlds economy
Click to expand...

Newsflash... EVERYBODY was fighting to save the world's economy.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee,
> *Algebra*
> *Degree-Granting Universities*
> *Military Marching Bands*
> *Cameras*
> 
> *5 Muslim Inventions That Changed The World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of which is a muslim invention as these were invented before islam was even thought of
> 
> 
> Algebra was pre islamic and practised by the Greeks, Romans and Assyrians
> Greek and Roman schools were handing out degrees 2000 years ago
> persians were defeated in part by the Greek marching bands before islam
> Greeka had camera Obscura before mo'mad was born
Click to expand...


Plus the fact that all of these are over 500 years old.  "Hey Arabs, what have you done for me lately?"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
Click to expand...

There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.

It is just a matter of history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> How did Arafat become president?
> How did Abbas become president in 2005 and again in 2007 after quitting the elected government?
> How did Salam Fayyad, and his followers, become prime minister?
> 
> You don't know any of this stuff. You have no place to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oslo accords.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SECTION 2. INVALIDITY OF TREATIES*
> 
> 
> *Article 49 Fraud*
> A State or an international organization induced to conclude a treaty by the fraudulent conduct of a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke the fraud as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.
> 
> *Article 50 Corruption Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
> A State or an international organization the expression of whose consent to be bound by a treaty has been procured through the corruption of its representative directly or indirectly by a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke such corruption as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.
> 
> *Article 51 Coercion Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
> The expression by a State or an international organization of consent to be bound by a treaty which has been procured by the coercion of the representative of that State or that organization through acts or threats directed against him shall be without any legal effect.
> 
> *Article 52 Coercion Of A State Or Of An International Organization By The Threat Or Use Of Force*
> A treaty is void if its conclusion has been procured by the threat or use of force in violation of the principles of international law embodied in the Chatter of the United Nations.
> 
> *Article 53 Treaties Conflicting With A Peremptory Norm Of General International Law (Jus Cogens)*
> A treaty is void if, at the time of its conclusion, it conflicts with a peremptory norm of general international law. For the purposes of the present Convention, a peremptory norm of general international law is a norm accepted and recognized by the international community of States as a whole as a norm from which no derogation is permitted and which can be modified only by a subsequent norm of general international law having the same character.
> 
> Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties between States and International Organizations or between International Organizations - Treaty Law​
> I am sure you will find violations of more than one of these principals in Oslo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont need to as your link is not LAW as the second paragraph shows
> 
> Article 85 of the Convention provides that it enters into force after the ratification by 35 states (international organizations may ratify, but their ratification does not count towards the number required for entry into force). As of April 2014, the treaty has been ratified by 31 states and 12 international organizations.* As a result, the Convention is not yet in force.*
> 
> This is like using international law of 2000 against Israel in 1948, it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> How many more times will you use this convention as if it is valid, when it isnt
Click to expand...

OK but some of this is existing law.

The legal rights of the inhabitants of occupied territory cannot be curtailed
by any agreement or other arrangement between the occupying power
and the authorities of the occupied territory. This is intended to prevent
national authorities from being put under pressure to make conces-
sions which might not be in the population’s best interests or weaken
its legal rights.

Similarly, the inhabitants of the occupied territory cannot renounce their
rights under the Fourth Geneva Convention. This again is a safeguard.
It prevents the occupying power from exploiting the vulnerability of the
occupied territory by exerting undue pressure to undermine and weaken
the protection which the law affords.

ICRC service​
Nice duck though.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
Click to expand...

The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics. 

The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades. 

The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
Click to expand...


Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> 
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
Click to expand...


UN News - After 65 years, UN agency remains ‘vital stabilizing factor’ for Palestine refugees in Middle East – Ban


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> ​Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN



There is so much bullshit in this article it deserves its own thread.


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.
> 
> The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
> Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have a really tyrannical opinion of the Jews
Click to expand...







Nope that is how you feel, I see them as some of the most pleasant people you could ever meet. But then I am trusted by them to perform a service once a year that could cost them dearly if I wasnt straight.


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it shows you dont have a clue as to who the US relies on for its support.When faced with the reality of just what the worlds Jews can do you become a mushroom and deny they have that power. Who runs all the worlds banks, without which national economies could collapse just as they did in 2006. Who runs the stock markets without which the world's manufactures would collapse. Who launders US money to get round monopoly laws and subsidies, allowing the US to compete with other nations. All your major Hospitals are Jewish funded, so who will support them when the Jews revolt. This is why the mouthpiece might change every 4 to 5 years but the real leaders are still doing business behind the scenes. Arent you glad that idiots like you are never allowed to get into politics ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with Phoenall... that Jews secretly rule the world and the U.S. would collapse without them laundering our money for us and funding our hospitals?  Or whatever the hell he's going on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your fantasizing because you cant grasp reality. Just go back to 2006 when the banks collapsed and the Jews fought to save the worlds economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsflash... EVERYBODY was fighting to save the world's economy.
Click to expand...







 Apart from the muslims who were the instigators of the run on the banks


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
Click to expand...





 And so why hasn't the UN stepped in and enforced the Oslo accords ?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.
> 
> The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
> Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have a really tyrannical opinion of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that is how you feel, I see them as some of the most pleasant people you could ever meet. But then I am trusted by them to perform a service once a year that could cost them dearly if I wasnt straight.
Click to expand...

Whoa so you do gay shit with Jews so they'll trust you?  That actually explains a lot.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you think Jews secretly rule the world and control everything.  Holy shit folks.  Phoenall is some kind of alternate reality Hitler who's on the Jews side instead of against!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with Phoenall... that Jews secretly rule the world and the U.S. would collapse without them laundering our money for us and funding our hospitals?  Or whatever the hell he's going on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your fantasizing because you cant grasp reality. Just go back to 2006 when the banks collapsed and the Jews fought to save the worlds economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsflash... EVERYBODY was fighting to save the world's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the muslims who were the instigators of the run on the banks
Click to expand...

Ah shit... I'm talking to a mentally ill person... aren't I...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through international treaty
> Placed there by the arab muslims
> elected to the position
> elected to the position
> 
> 
> 
> How was the PA created?
> Through international treaty​
> Which treaty? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oslo accords.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SECTION 2. INVALIDITY OF TREATIES*
> 
> 
> *Article 49 Fraud*
> A State or an international organization induced to conclude a treaty by the fraudulent conduct of a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke the fraud as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.
> 
> *Article 50 Corruption Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
> A State or an international organization the expression of whose consent to be bound by a treaty has been procured through the corruption of its representative directly or indirectly by a negotiating State or a negotiating organization may invoke such corruption as invalidating its consent to be bound by the treaty.
> 
> *Article 51 Coercion Of A Representative Of A State Or Of An International Organization*
> The expression by a State or an international organization of consent to be bound by a treaty which has been procured by the coercion of the representative of that State or that organization through acts or threats directed against him shall be without any legal effect.
> 
> *Article 52 Coercion Of A State Or Of An International Organization By The Threat Or Use Of Force*
> A treaty is void if its conclusion has been procured by the threat or use of force in violation of the principles of international law embodied in the Chatter of the United Nations.
> 
> *Article 53 Treaties Conflicting With A Peremptory Norm Of General International Law (Jus Cogens)*
> A treaty is void if, at the time of its conclusion, it conflicts with a peremptory norm of general international law. For the purposes of the present Convention, a peremptory norm of general international law is a norm accepted and recognized by the international community of States as a whole as a norm from which no derogation is permitted and which can be modified only by a subsequent norm of general international law having the same character.
> 
> Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties between States and International Organizations or between International Organizations - Treaty Law​
> I am sure you will find violations of more than one of these principals in Oslo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont need to as your link is not LAW as the second paragraph shows
> 
> Article 85 of the Convention provides that it enters into force after the ratification by 35 states (international organizations may ratify, but their ratification does not count towards the number required for entry into force). As of April 2014, the treaty has been ratified by 31 states and 12 international organizations.* As a result, the Convention is not yet in force.*
> 
> This is like using international law of 2000 against Israel in 1948, it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> How many more times will you use this convention as if it is valid, when it isnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK but some of this is existing law.
> 
> The legal rights of the inhabitants of occupied territory cannot be curtailed
> by any agreement or other arrangement between the occupying power
> and the authorities of the occupied territory. This is intended to prevent
> national authorities from being put under pressure to make conces-
> sions which might not be in the population’s best interests or weaken
> its legal rights.
> 
> Similarly, the inhabitants of the occupied territory cannot renounce their
> rights under the Fourth Geneva Convention. This again is a safeguard.
> It prevents the occupying power from exploiting the vulnerability of the
> occupied territory by exerting undue pressure to undermine and weaken
> the protection which the law affords.
> 
> ICRC service​
> Nice duck though.
Click to expand...






 How is proving yet again that your link is not valid and not International law as you claim every time you use it.


 Is the west bank occupied under the terms of your link ?


*A territory has been invaded but not occupied, when enemy armed*
*forces stay or fight on it but the enemy’s authority is not yet established.*

You cant cherry pick the parts you want without also accepting the parts that go against your POV

Or this

 
*It is in many ways difficult to separate the legal rights of the civilian*
*population from the duties of the occupying power, i.e. a duty for the latter*
*is often a right for the former*

*Specific areas may be temporarily evacuated if warranted by the security
of the population or imperative military necessity. Generally speaking,
the population may not be evacuated to locations outside the occupied
territory, again unless this is the only option available.*

*After effective occupation of territory, members of the territory’s armed
forces who have not surrendered, organized resistance movements and
genuine national liberation movements may resist the occupation. If they
do so, they must distinguish themselves from the civilian population, or
on the basis of GP I, at least carry their weapons openly during attacks
and deployments.

Civilians who take a direct part in such hostilities lose their protection
against attack for the time of their direct participation, but not their civilian
status. If they do not participate directly in hostilities or no longer do so
(for example, if they are hors de combat), they are protected against
attacks.*




 As you are fond of saying when your posts are destroyed   nice duck

 But taking cherry picked parts of a school lesson that has no force in law does not help your standing in this community, it fact it hinders you to the point where you are making yourself look a complete idiot.


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG and because you know I am right you start to act immature.
> 
> The Jews are the best at what ever task they decide to do, so the best bankers are Jews, the best share dealers are Jews etc. So cause a problem for them and it will rebound against you 100 fold.
> Yes I am on the Jews side because I am sick of psychopathic neo nazi's like you wanting to wipe them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have a really tyrannical opinion of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that is how you feel, I see them as some of the most pleasant people you could ever meet. But then I am trusted by them to perform a service once a year that could cost them dearly if I wasnt straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa so you do gay shit with Jews so they'll trust you?  That actually explains a lot.
Click to expand...







 And here we have the false accusations that are not free speech under US laws because you cant argue your way out of a soggy paper bag. Typical neo marxist/islamonazi tactics as written in the little red book of disinformation.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Phoenall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Jews would be better off with you on the other side.  Your stance that the Jews are the master race and the world should grovel at their feet is a real turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have a really tyrannical opinion of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that is how you feel, I see them as some of the most pleasant people you could ever meet. But then I am trusted by them to perform a service once a year that could cost them dearly if I wasnt straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa so you do gay shit with Jews so they'll trust you?  That actually explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have the false accusations that are not free speech under US laws because you cant argue your way out of a soggy paper bag. Typical neo marxist/islamonazi tactics as written in the little red book of disinformation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you to have to actually think with those loose screws in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with Phoenall... that Jews secretly rule the world and the U.S. would collapse without them laundering our money for us and funding our hospitals?  Or whatever the hell he's going on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your fantasizing because you cant grasp reality. Just go back to 2006 when the banks collapsed and the Jews fought to save the worlds economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsflash... EVERYBODY was fighting to save the world's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the muslims who were the instigators of the run on the banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah shit... I'm talking to a mentally ill person... aren't I...
Click to expand...








 Only when you talk to yourself


----------



## Phoenall

TheOldSchool said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I know want me on their side because they can trust me, you they would lead up the garden path and then dump
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have a really tyrannical opinion of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that is how you feel, I see them as some of the most pleasant people you could ever meet. But then I am trusted by them to perform a service once a year that could cost them dearly if I wasnt straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa so you do gay shit with Jews so they'll trust you?  That actually explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have the false accusations that are not free speech under US laws because you cant argue your way out of a soggy paper bag. Typical neo marxist/islamonazi tactics as written in the little red book of disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 Rule 13 from the book   "when all else fails indicate the opponent is suffering from a mental condition"


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Tinny.  Are you not even aware of this?
> 
> 
> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad completed the formation of an emergency goverment and presented it to Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> 
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
Click to expand...








 Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 15 June 2007, following Hamas' takeover of Gaza, Fayyad was appointed Prime Minister of a disputed emergency government, appointed by President Abbas.
> 
> This appointment was challenged as illegal, because it was not approved by the Legislative Council as required by the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​----------------------------
> Neither the Prime Minister nor any of the Ministers shall assume their duties until they have obtained the confidence of the Legislative Council.
> 
> 2003 Amended Basic Law​
> Neither Salam Fayyad nor any of his cabinet ministers have been approved by the Legislative Council as their constitution requires. It is like a US president appointing his cabinet without senate approval.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
Click to expand...


Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?


----------



## MJB12741

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
Click to expand...


HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.


----------



## Vikrant

MJB12741 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
Click to expand...


You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.


----------



## MJB12741

Vikrant said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truly, Jordan is the smartest player in all of the Middle East.  King Hussein gave the Palestinians Black September for a lasting peace from Palestinians.  And king Abdullah marries the most gorgeous Palestinian while refusing any right of return to all other Palestinians so Israel remains stuck with them to deal with.  And now even open borders with Israel to boost their economy & better Jordanian lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
Click to expand...




Vikrant said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
Click to expand...


Truly, Jordan is the smartest player in all of the Middle East.  King Hussein gave the Palestinians Black September to establish a lasting peace from them.  King Abdullah marries the most gorgeous Palestinians while refusing any right of return for the rest of the Palestinians.  And now even open borders with Israel to boost their economy & better Jordanian lives.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Vikrant said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
Click to expand...

And that is the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...


YEP!  Right on!  Even more Palestinian demands on Israel to provide for them.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you will need a handy conspiracy theory to place responsibility for islamist lawlessness on anyone but islamics.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
Click to expand...








 BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.


AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
Click to expand...







AND IF YOU READ THE us TREASURY REPORTS YOU WILL SEE THAT EVERY PENNY IS SPENT IN THE USA KEEPING AMERICANS IN WORK.

STOP THE AID TO ISLAM AND SEE HOW MUCH YOUR TAXES GO DOWN, 10 TIMES MORE GIVEN IN BAKSHEESH TO THE MUSLIMS


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...








 AND ONCE AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS AS IF IT WAS THE TRUTH


 She is a proven pallywood mouthpiece that lies constantly about the Jews and Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS AS IF IT WAS THE TRUTH
> 
> 
> She is a proven pallywood mouthpiece that lies constantly about the Jews and Israel
Click to expand...

You are the first person who I have heard say that.

Could you post some proof?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS AS IF IT WAS THE TRUTH
> 
> 
> She is a proven pallywood mouthpiece that lies constantly about the Jews and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the first person who I have heard say that.
> 
> Could you post some proof?
Click to expand...







 Could you post some proof of the borders of palestine  first as requested over 100 times last week ?


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no conspiracy theory at all. The last legally constituted government in Palestine was the Unity Government of March 2007.
> 
> It is just a matter of history.
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC
Click to expand...


You are a pathetic liar.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH???  Jordan has open borders with Israel.  And their entire economy is steadily growing because of Israeli tourists also visiting Jordan to purchase Jordanian goods & services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS AS IF IT WAS THE TRUTH
> 
> 
> She is a proven pallywood mouthpiece that lies constantly about the Jews and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the first person who I have heard say that.
> 
> Could you post some proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post some proof of the borders of palestine  first as requested over 100 times last week ?
Click to expand...



There you go. You are asking people to post links to information that you should know ; even if you did not know you could look it up on Google. Everyone in the world knows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid except dishonest Jews like you.


----------



## dani67

everything is jew fault  . even this heavy rain in my city  .my tv signal is weak and i cant watch soccer now. its jew fault. damn jew


----------



## MJB12741

dani67 said:


> everything is jew fault  . even this heavy rain in my city  .my tv signal is weak and i cant watch soccer now. its jew fault. damn jew



And Israel caused the floods in Louisiana.


----------



## dani67

MJB12741 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything is jew fault  . even this heavy rain in my city  .my tv signal is weak and i cant watch soccer now. its jew fault. damn jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel caused the floods in Louisiana.
Click to expand...

sure


----------



## MJB12741

In all fairness, let us also consider all the Palestinian benefits to the USA & the world.


----------



## RoccoR

Vikrant, et al,

Yeah, most people know Israel has had the lion's share of US Aid, but is the really the news.



Vikrant said:


> There you go. You are asking people to post links to information that you should know ; even if you did not know you could look it up on Google. Everyone in the world knows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid except dishonest Jews like you.


*(COMMENT)*

About 96% 0f all countries _(I think there are about 132)_ receive financial aid in one form or another.

There is something you should get a sense of in this US $ spend on Aid.  There is a relationship that most people don't see.    Yes, in the FY 2014 *



Israel* received $3.1B:  In 2014 Egypt was the top recipient at $1,5B; but in 2015, Aid dropped making dropped to its normal level; and again, Israel was the top 
recipient.

The Regional Recipients of foreign Aid financing in 2014, Budget Summary (Page 15,16):  There is a very neat chart on the mondoweiss that is a much easier chart to read:

•  Israel: $3.1 billion​Countries that provided forces directly against Israel in its War of Independence.

•  Egypt: $1.5 Billion
•  Iraq: $73 Million
•  Lebanon:  $166M
•  Jordan: $671M 
•  Syria:  $0​Countries that provided direct support/assistance to the Arab League in the 1948 War of Independents:

•  Pakistan: $881 Million
•  Sudan: $287M
•  West Bank and Gaza $440M
•  Yemen: $82M ​
*(THE POINT)*

The US funds all the traditional enemy Arab Nations that have attacked or incited conflicts in the last 7 decades.  And if you add them up, it comes out to about the same.  This _(only in some measure)_ maintains some parity _(less technology)_ in the region.  This balance has _(with the exception of West Bank and Gaza $440M)_ reduced the potential conflict.  While Lebanon has had some renewed disputes during that period, it is mostly attributed to asymmetric forces of Hezbollah. 

What also stands out from the report is the regional distribution -- the Middle East (≈ 64%) and Africa (≈ 23%) account for 86% of all U.S. foreign military financing last year; with Israel and Egypt accounting for three-quarters.

See:  
*U.S. Gives Financial Aid to 96% of All Countries*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inability of islamics to cobble together a functioning society is not the responsibility of anyone but islamics.
> 
> The islamic terrorist franchises ruling in Gaza and the West Bank mirror the many failed societies across the Islamic Middle East. lslamics would hope to portray all the worlds ills as the fault of the Great Satan and/or Israel, or any other convenient excuse as this would relieve islamists from accepting responsibility for the disasters they create. Yours is really a hopelessly naïve position. Islamism as a politico-religious ideology has always been at war either with internal tribal rivalries or with external enemies that resist the in overt acts of conquest and oppression waged by your Peaceful Inner Struggling Retrogrades.
> 
> The tribal rivalries and failures facing the Arab-Moslem retrogrades falsely labeled as 'Pal'istanians" is just the latest example of a brutal, hateful ideology that poisons the mind and spirit and has yet to make itself compatible with the relevant first world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pathetic liar.
Click to expand...






 Your word is worth nothing you need to support it with evidence from an unbiased source. How can you afford a space programme if you are relying on foreign aid ?


 And it is still off topic


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS AS IF IT WAS THE TRUTH
> 
> 
> She is a proven pallywood mouthpiece that lies constantly about the Jews and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the first person who I have heard say that.
> 
> Could you post some proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post some proof of the borders of palestine  first as requested over 100 times last week ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. You are asking people to post links to information that you should know ; even if you did not know you could look it up on Google. Everyone in the world knows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid except dishonest Jews like you.
Click to expand...







 There are no borders to palestine recorded


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. Israel received about 121 billion dollars from the US just in a matter of decade or two. So Israelis do have money to spend and Arabs should encourage tourism from Israel to get their hands on some of that 121 billion dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS AS IF IT WAS THE TRUTH
> 
> 
> She is a proven pallywood mouthpiece that lies constantly about the Jews and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the first person who I have heard say that.
> 
> Could you post some proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post some proof of the borders of palestine  first as requested over 100 times last week ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. You are asking people to post links to information that you should know ; even if you did not know you could look it up on Google. Everyone in the world knows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid except dishonest Jews like you.
Click to expand...







 WRONG ON ALL COUNTS


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy could double without Israeli occupation: UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pathetic liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your word is worth nothing you need to support it with evidence from an unbiased source. How can you afford a space programme if you are relying on foreign aid ?
> 
> 
> And it is still off topic
Click to expand...


I can post but you have proven that you do not how to read. Right in this page, Rocco has posted a link which shows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid. Do you see India on that list, you lying Jew?


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could is not the same as would, as they could have quadrupled their economy by working with Israel in 1948 instead of declaring war and using violence. Any idiot can say if only without any evidence to support their claims, you do it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pathetic liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your word is worth nothing you need to support it with evidence from an unbiased source. How can you afford a space programme if you are relying on foreign aid ?
> 
> 
> And it is still off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can post but you have proven that you do not how to read. Right in this page, Rocco has posted a link which shows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid. Do you see India on that list, you lying Jew?
Click to expand...


whom are you calling  "lying jew"-------shit mouth dot head?


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's entire economy is dependent on dole from the US. So what kind of trade Arabs could have done with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pathetic liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your word is worth nothing you need to support it with evidence from an unbiased source. How can you afford a space programme if you are relying on foreign aid ?
> 
> 
> And it is still off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can post but you have proven that you do not how to read. Right in this page, Rocco has posted a link which shows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid. Do you see India on that list, you lying Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whom are you calling  "lying jew"-------shit mouth dot head?
Click to expand...


I was calling Phoenail a lying Jew, you lying Jew.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, India gets more money than Israel. Did you know that every single penny has to spent in the US and cant be used for the benefit of the Israeli's. Every penny given to India goes in baksheesh and lines the Swiss bank accounts of the countries leaders.
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS OFF TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a pathetic liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your word is worth nothing you need to support it with evidence from an unbiased source. How can you afford a space programme if you are relying on foreign aid ?
> 
> 
> And it is still off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can post but you have proven that you do not how to read. Right in this page, Rocco has posted a link which shows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid. Do you see India on that list, you lying Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whom are you calling  "lying jew"-------shit mouth dot head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was calling Phoenail a lying Jew, you lying Jew.
Click to expand...


I think that Phoen is not a jew-------I am a jew----I believe he is
Christian and I believe that you are a fake hindooooo---probably more like  a MOOOOOOSLIM


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a pathetic liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your word is worth nothing you need to support it with evidence from an unbiased source. How can you afford a space programme if you are relying on foreign aid ?
> 
> 
> And it is still off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can post but you have proven that you do not how to read. Right in this page, Rocco has posted a link which shows that Israel is the largest recipient of US aid. Do you see India on that list, you lying Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whom are you calling  "lying jew"-------shit mouth dot head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was calling Phoenail a lying Jew, you lying Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that Phoen is not a jew-------I am a jew----I believe he is
> Christian and I believe that you are a fake hindooooo---probably more like  a MOOOOOOSLIM
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with being a Jew. However, there is everything wrong with:

a. Pretending not to be a Jew
b. Lying to support his hate


----------

